# Haro steel reserve 1.1



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

I am currently building a pumptrack in my backyard as a feature for my website www.thedirtywheel.com and I am wondering if this a decent bike for just pumping  I located one locally for $440 and even though I dont want to be a cheap bastard ...I want to buy only whats necessary to have fun since this is a third bike.

Opinions?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

A-NON-A said:


> I am currently building a pumptrack in my backyard as a feature for my website www.thedirtywheel.com and I am wondering if this a decent bike for just pumping  I located one locally for $440 and even though I dont want to be a cheap bastard ...I want to buy only whats necessary to have fun since this is a third bike.
> 
> Opinions?


heh,--if you didn't have a website, would you still be building a pumptrack !?

yes. the haro steel reserve 1.1 is a good bike. mainly due to it being all chromoly, instead of cheaper "hi-tensile" steel.










https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/bikes/Freestyle-MTB/19/

Frame Components 
Frame 4130 Double Butted Chomoly w/ Horizontal Dropouts. 
Sizes 13" Short, 13" Long 
Frame Shock N/A 
Fork Rigid Chromoly with Disc Brake Tabs 
Headset Aheadset OS 
Drivetrain Components 
Crankset Haro 8 Spline 4130 Chromoly Three Piece Cranks with 25T Sprocket 
Bottom Bracket Sealed Bearing Bottom Bracket 
Front Derailleur N/A 
Rear Derailleur N/A 
Cassette/Freewheel 12T Chromoly Cog 
Chain KMC Z410H 
Pedals Wellgo Platform with Replaceable Pins 
Control Center Components 
Handlebar Pivit 30mm Riser Bar 31.8mm Clamp Size 
Stem Pivot 10 Degree Rise Alloy with Removable Face Plate, 50mm Extension 
Grips Haro Dual Density 
Shifter N/A 
Saddle Haro Dirt Jump 
Seat Post Pivit Steel Seatpost 25.4mm 
Seat Post Clamp Haro Clamp 
Wheelset Components 
Hubset Pivit Alloy Disc 
Rims Weinmann ZAC19 32H Doublewall 
Tires Kenda K-Rad 26 x 2.3" 
Braking Components 
Brake Set Tektro IO Mechanical Disc Brakes with 6" Rotors (Rear Only) 
Levers Tektro ML-330 Lever


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

I guess Im still in sales mode since I have been telling the wife that it was for the website.... lol

But no...Im building it for fun, health and to get my 5 year old engaged.


----------



## Redbeard77 (Sep 9, 2009)

If you're buying new, the SR 1.1 is a pretty good bang for the buck. $440 is a good price too. I think they raised the MSRP to $500.


----------



## Wolfcri (Apr 17, 2010)

I have one and love it. I have been beating the hell out of it for a few weeks now and the bike is holding up better than I expected.


----------



## The Hookler (Oct 30, 2004)

I just sold some skis and picked one up and couldn't be happier. It's a hell of a good deal and for a pumptack only bike it would rip. I had a lowered fox 36 I put on there for dirt jumping but it still kills the pumptrack. You won't be disappointed. It's a bit heavy but hey it steel and we all know steel is real! Once you get it moving though you don't notice the weight at all and it's very stable. Get one.


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Sounds like everyon that has one is happy.. Thanks for the feedback guys... I'll let ya know


----------

